# High altitude jets?



## geekwithoutacause (Mar 17, 2019)

I am at 7800ft and my craftsman snowblower seems to run a tad rich. It sounds like it's not running just quite right at full throttle.
Does anyone know a document that has the right jet size?
Currently has a 184 jet, but I found a 207 jet online that states it is for high altitude. Is this the correct one ? I would think the number would be smaller for a smaller jet?

Thanks


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

geekwithoutacause said:


> I am at 7800ft and my craftsman snowblower seems to run a tad rich. It sounds like it's not running just quite right at full throttle.
> Does anyone know a document that has the right jet size?
> Currently has a 184 jet, but I found a 207 jet online that states it is for high altitude. Is this the correct one ? I would think the number would be smaller for a smaller jet?
> 
> Thanks


A 207 is normally a "Richer" or "Bigger" jet, so that would be the wrong jet for higher altitude where you would have to go smaller or "Leaner". That would be on a Honda motor or an American made engine. A China motor or carb could be backwards or opposite.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Your better off with it running a bit rich than end up to lean..... if it's an adjustable carb, just tweak it some and youll be fine. If it's starts to backfire and spit - your to lean.


----------

